# Aunque discretamente, Pejeman también madura



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena por seguir madurando, Pejeman!
Sigue disfrutando antes de formar parte, el año próximo, del grupo de los sabios...
Un abrazo,
Víctor


----------



## Soledad Medina

*¡Muchas felicidades, Pejeman!!!  Tus aportes son muy valiosos y deseo que cumplas muchos más. WordReference necesita más foreros como tú.*

*Recibe un cariñoso saludo*
*Soledad*


----------



## totor

¡un pequeño esfuerzo más y te incorporamos, pejeman! ¡felicitaciones!


----------



## Rayines

¡Ah, pero pejeman!¡!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!


----------



## loladamore

Don Pejeman: 

Correle al zócalo para que veas *lo que pusieron* para tu fiesta.

¡Muchas felicidades!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

FELICIDADES PEJEMAN,

De este lado del charco, unos besos y regalos

Martine


----------



## heidita

Ciertamente , ciertamente...¡¡maduró!! 

Para que celebres en condiciones, a ver si te gusta este poquito de 

"Reality TV".   

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades, que cumplas muchos más.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## chics

Felicidades Peje, que cumplas muchos y sean muy dichosos.
Besitos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Felicidades Don Peje, el más sagaz del Foro! 
Mis más sinceros deseos de Salud, prosperidad y dicha para usted caballero...para que continue con sus valiosos aportes.
Un abrazote de los fuertes desde acá de Venezuela, y a su Salud!

Rosa


----------



## sabrinita85

Peje, muchas gracias por tu ayuda indispensable!


----------

